# Pathfinder TI 2008



## Datto Sunny (May 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Here is a couple of shots of my new pathfinder.

I have just changed the front grill, put on the 22" rims and got the door handles chromed.


----------



## Juiced SE-R (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice Pathfinder. Whats next for it?


----------

